# My first Dragon scale rod.



## BadBoyCR

Thanks Bill for showing me the short cut.


----------



## Bullard International

Now THAT is BEAUTIFUL!! Wow, does that red pop....gorgeous. You did a great job.


----------



## Saltydawg1

Glad to help, looks like you got it down


----------



## Jim Trelikes

*Looks great!! Way to go dude. Were you at Salty's demo at the TCRBS?*


----------



## ranger519

That is 2COOL!


----------



## YakMan

Looks great! Got one here Im workin on now,hopefully it turns out as good as that one.


----------



## conk

So what's the shortcut?


----------



## Jim Trelikes

*Drywall mesh tape under the metallic overwrap........instead of doing a thread layout.*


----------



## BadBoyCR

Yes Jim, I was there and I followed his directions. It was a pleasure to meet both of you guys.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

How did you get the mesh tape to stick to the blank to over wrap it? I am wanting to try that on a rod for my daughter.


----------



## EdH

I haven't tried JT's DS method yet but here are few ideas I have about holding the tape down. 
1. have the mesh tape wraped around beyond the wrapping area and tape around the mesh tape to hold it in place.
or 2. get some of the mesh tape that has already hassome of the sticky adhesive on one side to use around the bland. May have to secure the ends with tape or thread
or 3. spray one side of the mesh tape with 3M adhesive. 

Just thinking out loud. Hopefully others will share their ideas or even better what works for them.


----------



## mark blabaum

The mesh I use has an adhesive on the back of it; it sticks to the rod by itself.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Thanks guys, it may be my old mesh, is why that it did not stick.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser

That is a good looking wrap. I like those barber pole (Not sure what you call them) style wraps.

I have tried a couple of test runs with the adhesive kind of tape and locked it down with small tie wraps.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Thanks for the help. I did get it to work and it looks great. Hope to post some pictures after I get some finish on it.


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Really a great job!


----------



## BadBoyCR

I know it sounds wierd but, Use scotch tape. It does 2 things, First it holds the mesh. and second, it allows the thread to climb up on the mesh properly.

One more hint, The mesh comes in a 3" wide roll. Cut the piece you want to inch and a half wide or so. The key is to cut it so that there are no "stubs" off the sides. The thread has a hard time climbing over them.
Call me if you need more advice.
Jay
979-285-4343


----------

